# zone issue?



## qjnl (Oct 31, 2018)

Hi all!

I am new to this forum and hope someone can help me with my sprinkler system.

I just moved into a house with sprinkler system. It came with a 6 zone with a RainBird ESP-TM controller. It didn't work when we moved in. We replaced the controller to a ESP-TM2 and it works except one of the zone (zone 3). I'm in the MN so we are already around 30 degrees and we just winterized the system. When the guy came to winterize the system, he "jump" the controller and the zone works for him to winterize.

Can anyone advise how does that happen? If so... is that an easy fix that I can do for next year to get all zones to work?

Any advises are greatly appreciated!

Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Welcome to TLF.

Most likely, the cable from the controller to the zone is not delivering the voltage to turn it on. It could also be a bad solenoid at the valve.

Can you ask him what he did to jump it (helps id the problem) and how much he charges to fix it?


----------



## qjnl (Oct 31, 2018)

He just place couple wire on the controller to "jump" the zone that doesn't work. Like connecting zone 1 and 3 with a wire to get zone 3 to work.
He just came to winterize the system. He said it would be about $300 to fix the issue but he didn't tell me what would be fix......


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

How close are you to 55330?


----------



## qjnl (Oct 31, 2018)

About 10 miles I believe... I'm on 55369


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

qjnl said:


> About 10 miles I believe... I'm on 55369


If you can't figure it out by spring I can take a look if you'd like.


----------



## CIT_420 (Jan 16, 2019)

Module is no good and needs to be replaced.. $300???? I need to start charging more


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

Actually if that's the case it should be free under warranty since he said they replaced the controller. The guy that "jumped the zone" should have also told them they have a bad module/zone and have it replaced under warranty IF that's the problem. It does sound like a plausible cause but too much unknown.

Wonder what's happened the past 3 months. I hate when people don't come back at the end and tell us what the solution was to their original problem 



CIT_420 said:


> Module is no good and needs to be replaced.. $300???? I need to start charging more


----------

